# Проблемы с позвоночником или тазом



## nikita235 (23 Авг 2011)

Здравствуйте.  У меня сколиоз с отклонением на 4 градуса по-моему. И расположение лопаток у меня с рождения немного на разном уровне. Сколиоз в принципе не беспокоит, а вот после занятий спортом стало такое ощущение, что левая рука когда иду свисает ниже и идти неудобно. Все знакомые говорят что это не так и все ровно, и расположение плеч на одном уровне. Поможет ли в этом случае корсет? Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2011)

А зачем гадать, сходите к врачу, сделайте снимки и определитесь с диагнозом.
Будет диагноз, будет и разговор.


----------



## nikita235 (23 Авг 2011)

Спасибо, что ответили. Т.е. диагноз узнать, результатом которого это сейчас чувствую ? Возраст 17 полных. При занятиях на турниках в одно время было следующее. При подъеме хватом снизу в левую нижнюю часть лопатки, которая около подмышек буд-то что-то упиралось и боль была страшная. Но после проделывания этого упражнения в медленном темпе - прошло. Скорей всего в этом дело, наверное. По этому описанию сказать ничего нельзя, хотя бы предположения? В моем возрасте еще возможно исправление таких дефектов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2011)

КТ вам не нужно, вам нужно к врачу. Скорее всего понадобяться обычные снимки позвоночника.


----------



## nikita235 (24 Авг 2011)

К мануальному терапевту или ортопеду?


----------



## nikita235 (12 Сен 2011)

Сходил я к мануальщику, заранее сделав топографию спины. Небольшая оссметрия. Таз немного вывернут.  Лечить будут с помощью мануального массажа и с помощью магнитных волн. Срок лечения две недели. Стоит еще куда пойти или это эффективный метод?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2011)

Оценить невозможно.
Это мануальщик или врач-мануальный терапевт?


----------



## nikita235 (12 Сен 2011)

Врач мануальный терапевт. Оценил попросив сделать несколько движений. Наклонился вперед ровно, потом ноги во внутрь и еще ряд подобных. Также просил втянуть живот и опустить плечи - выполнить не смог)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2011)

nikita235 написал(а):


> ... Также просил втянуть живот и опустить плечи - выполнить не смог)))


И у меня с этим все хуже и хуже...

Думаю все правильно. Лечитесь.


----------



## nikita235 (12 Сен 2011)

Это чревато серьезными последствиями в будущем? Сам спортсмен, честно говоря подумал, что из-за того, что мышцы спины хорошие и потому не смог выполнить это. Теперь сомневаюсь уже в собственном мнении. Буду очень благодарен за разъяснение...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2011)

Значит, что есть ограничение подвижности.
Не напрягайтесь. Расстяжечку добавьте к тренировкам.


----------



## Моби Дик (3 Окт 2011)

nikita235 написал(а):


> Сходил я к мануальщику, заранее сделав топографию спины. Небольшая оссметрия. Таз немного вывернут. Лечить будут с помощью мануального массажа и с помощью магнитных волн. Срок лечения две недели. Стоит еще куда пойти или это эффективный метод?


С какой целью ходили к мануальщику? Теперь мануальщики диагнозтируют сколиоз? Что-то новенькое... Не валяйте дурака, сделайте рентген и покажитесь опытному ортопеду. Т.е. рентген по рекомендации ОПЫТНОГО ортопеда, а не хирурга в районной клинике. По результатам и плясать будете. То, что Вы описываете, не тянет на 4 градуса. Но, возможно, что Вы преувеличиваете и через чур мнительны.
Если проблема действительно есть, то Вам необходим комплекс индивидуальных упражнений, возможно массаж, возможно ортопедический корсет (не путать с корректором осанки типа Орлет!!!). Возможно, что Вы справитесь самостоятельно, если речь идет лишь о плохой осанке. Магнитные волны не нужны - это точно))))


----------



## nikita235 (19 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте!

Раньше у вас спрашивал про позвоночник. Вроде вылечил тогда с помощью мануальной терапии. Сейчас заболели кости таза по левой стороне, не знаю как их назвать, которые большие около почек что ли. Так вот кроме этого болит колено сильно и подвижность левой ноги значительно уменьшилась и ощущения что наклонен немного влево, ну и нога болит в произвольных местах. В общем мой план действий: мрт колена, мрт тазобедренного сустава и крестообразного отдела позвоночника(по-моему так называется) и доплер ног. Бывает болит и на правой стороне таз, там колено иногда побаливает тоже. 

Сейчас хотелось бы спросить связаны ли боли в ногах с тазом и насколько это все страшно? К какому врачу идти? К сосудистому или ортопеду...  Спасибо. Возраст 18


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Фев 2012)

Нужно идти в поликлинику к участковому терапевту.


----------



## nikita235 (8 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте.

Опишу проблему. В общем зимой застудил колени, но перед этим у меня такое ощущение появилось что одна нога больше другой. Там у меня был таз "вывернут" как мне говорил мой мануальщик - вернули на место.

Сейчас. Болят колени. Болят кости которые около около икроножных мышц. Сделали мрт позвоночника т.к. ортопед сказал что если отдает ноги, то скорей всего позвоночник(нашли там начальных о.х. , небольшие дефекты шморля l3-l5, ну и сигнал от костного мозга неравномерно повышен за счет участков жировой дегенерации). Основная проблема в том, что когда иду левая нога буд-то проваливается, начинается это ощущение около крестца... Вот думаю сделать теперь МРТ тазовых костей. Врачи ничего толком сказать не могут. Идут просто методом исключения.. Также ногу левую всю не ощущаю хорошо, как правую, шевелить могу конечно, но буд-то в ней "пустота" что ли.

Чувство когда иду буд-то вся нога куда то подворачивается... Делать МРТ или еще к кому сходить?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Мар 2012)

nikita235 написал(а):


> к кому сходить?


 
для начала к грамотному неврологу.


----------



## Ольга . (8 Мар 2012)

*nikita*, здравствуйте! Ваши три темы объединены в одну.
Пожалуйста, соблюдайте правила форума - не стоит открывать несколько тем - большинство вопросов можно решить в одной.
Да и врачам будет удобнее отслеживать уже данные Вам ранее рекомендации. Удачи.


----------

